# Instalar cámara de retroceso Suzuki Swift



## atritol (Oct 9, 2022)

Hola amigos*, * espero me puedan ayudar.
Tengo un *S*uzuki *S*wift que viene con una radio *B*laupunkt *S*an *P*edro 950.
El tema es que esta radio contrario a sus versiones anteriores, no tiene o al*_*menos no se cúal es. El cable de back o retroceso que permita activar la cámara.
Adjunto un diagrama de los modelos anteriores y una foto de mi radio *por* detr*á*s para que vean la diferencia.
Alguien sabe que podría hacer?
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## unmonje (Oct 9, 2022)

atritol dijo:


> Hola amigos*, * espero me puedan ayudar.
> Tengo un *S*uzuki *S*wift que viene con una radio *B*laupunkt *S*an *P*edro 950.
> El tema es que esta radio contrario a sus versiones anteriores, no tiene o al*_*menos no se cúal es. El cable de back o retroceso que permita activar la cámara.
> Adjunto un diagrama de los modelos anteriores y una foto de mi radio *por* detr*á*s para que vean la diferencia.
> ...


Creo que si pones el freno de mano, te habilita ver videos o CAM sin conectar nada mas la marcha atras..

A mí dejame los retrovisores que así tengo idea de la distancia. 
Con las cámaras o sensores es mucha distracción...y ¿si se rompe la cámara? ¿que hago ¿ SUICIDE ? brbrbrbrrr

En realidad la foto  que necesitariamos, es el modelo de AHORA, no los anteriores, Igual a la marca esa, la detesto.

Ademas, si ya instalaste la cámara, (no provista)  al entrar la marcha atras, debería dar curso y verse.
Ahí en éste video abajo , se ve donde se conecta la cámara.
 A poco, que te dió veguenza y no pusiste la marcha atras ó no compraste la cámara.  ¿no GU31 ?  

👇


----------

